# Upgraded to a 3 bedroom Presidential Point at Poipu



## liwarren (Mar 12, 2010)

I just upgraded from a 2 bedroom oceanfront to a 3 bedroom Presidential unit.  I can't seem to find any pictures of the Presidential units and am wondering (hoping!) I did a good thing.  Interested in floor plans, location etc.  Is there a specific building we should request for the best experience?  Thanks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2010)

liwarren said:


> I just upgraded from a 2 bedroom oceanfront to a 3 bedroom Presidential unit.  I can't seem to find any pictures of the Presidential units and am wondering (hoping!) I did a good thing.  Interested in floor plans, location etc.  Is there a specific building we should request for the best experience?  Thanks!


There are only two 3-bedroom units at Po'ipu, and one of them is used as a sales office.  So you have Room 6-404.

It's the primo room at the resort. Corner unit, top floor of building 6. You cannot do better. In the TUG review area there is a map of the resort; look for building 6 and room 404.

The only disadvantage is that it is one of the units located the furthest from parking.  You should love it.


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Like Steve said*

There is just the one 3 bedroom. We stayed in it on a Fall trip using RCI points on a last minute booking for 9000... It was a great location, the closest suites to the ocean, huge lanai, I think the unit was right at 2800 sq ft, large formal dining area, huge master bath , all and all a very nice unit.

It is also the farthest from the parking area, so if you are mobility challenged, it can present a problem. Back when we stayed there Sunterra was still spending lots of money on bell staff, cocktail receptions, so we used the carts to get to and from our car.

With the changeover, and the reduction in promotion funds, I don't know if they still offer these services.

You will have a great time, enjoy that view.

Greg



liwarren said:


> I just upgraded from a 2 bedroom oceanfront to a 3 bedroom Presidential unit.  I can't seem to find any pictures of the Presidential units and am wondering (hoping!) I did a good thing.  Interested in floor plans, location etc.  Is there a specific building we should request for the best experience?  Thanks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe Diamond was considering charging by the foot for the use of the cart.  They had a taxi meter attached and would bill your room each time and then add a 20% surcharge to your bill.   

Almost as bad as airlines charging seat belt rental fees.

Sterling


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 12, 2010)

<<Back when we stayed there Sunterra was still spending lots of money on bell staff, cocktail receptions, so we used the carts to get to and from our car.

With the changeover, and the reduction in promotion funds, I don't know if they still offer these services>>

From what I could tell the bell staff was the same 2 weeks ago (John, Lorenz)

As far as the cocktail receptions, they were suppose to start back up the first week of March when we were there, but we did not attend.  Heard it is in the breakfast area and heard rumor that it is a $1.00 a drink.  As far as the bell staff, we used them to haul our groceries back to our room and there was no charge, but we tipped Lorenz good!  He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Another sad thing is Mike the bartendar is gone!


----------



## Fisch (Mar 12, 2010)

Kauaigrl00 said:


> Another sad thing is Mike the bartendar is gone!



That Sucks...........


----------

